
How to avoid 4 mistakes every engineer makes while giving software estimates - tarunjadhwani
https://medium.com/swlh/estimates-in-software-development-projects-b221e9dc4431
======
al2o3cr

        Tasks are further broken down into granular tasks until we
        have small chunks that do not take more than 2 hours. From
        here, the final estimate was simply the addition of these
        2-hour tasks. At the end of this exercise, I not only arrived
        at an accurate estimate but also had all minute details about
        the project figured out.
    

LOL pull the other one it's got bells on

